# General Mandolin Topics > General Mandolin Discussions >  Eastman Mandolin Review

## Philip Halcomb

Hi all,

    Just thought I'd share a recent experience. I've owned and played several really nice mandolins in the past. I'm also very familiar with the "pac-rim" mandolins of today where every manufacturer uses the same mandolin and just puts their name on it. However, the local guitar shop in town had a used Eastman 515 hanging on the wall. I grabbed it down and played a few licks on it. You know what, I just had to have it. It sounded as good as many of the high end instruments coming out these days (not a Gilchrist, Gibson MM, or Nugget of course) but good. Played amazingly well too. So I bought it. Compared it with some other instruments and found it to be a really great little mandolin for $600. I definitely don't have any financial interest in saying this, but I just wanted to pass this info along to the fellow cafe members, I definitely know what it's like to play mando on a budget and have owned a couple of those mass produced "pac-rim" F-Styles before and never was really pleased with them. But these Eastmans are really built using close to standard construction as many of the higher end instruments and very much so surpass many of their competitors such as Fender, Morgan Monroe, MK, etc... The only thing I didn't like about it (as said many times here) was the logo. So I put band-aid over it, problem sovled... Take care...

----------


## Elliot Luber

Hey, I love my Eastman 605. It's not a Gibson, or an F for that matter, but it's got nicer wood than my custom Gibson 335 CMT DOT guitar (made the last year out of Kalamazoo, which explains that. It shouldn't). If I get to do this for a living I'll invest in the MM.

----------


## Stephen Perry

They seem to like better bridges pretty well. I've put on Cumberland Acoustics and the Husky walrus with notable improvement in focus etc. An easy tweek.

----------


## chuck.naill

> But these Eastmans are really built using close to standard construction as many of the higher end instruments and very much so surpass many of their competitors such as Fender, Morgan Monroe, MK, etc...


Actually the little 504's are better than many old Gibson A's,F2's and 4's.from the teens and 20's.

chuck

----------


## DryBones

I've got both a 505 and a 604 and love them both. I do have to say that straight out of the box they sounded terrible for about 20 minutes then they both seemed to come alive. each time I play them they require a little time to wake up but that time gets shorter if I play them daily. I have 2 small pet peeves on both of them. 1) the screws on the TRC stick up way too much and will need to be replaced at some point, more on the 505 than the 604, the neck angle is less on the 505 and I can't get a flat strap under the strings at the nut. 2) both had to have the bridge moved back for proper intonation and now there is a finish blemish where the bridge originally was located, almost like they fit the bridge before the finish had completely dried. Other than that I can't find a bad word to say about Eastman and their customer service has been great!

----------


## jackofall

My 504 is great. Currently getting the money together for another Eastman - an 'f' hole model... maybe even a scrolly one!

I have mates who have pac rim laminate mando's. There is quite honestly no comparison. In physical and acoustic terms an Eastman mando is more closely resembles a Gibson than it does a Rogue or an Ozark.

Everyone comments on the volume and sustain of my 504 - and on the creamy bass and low-mids.

----------


## Greenmando

I love my 804, sounds great.

----------


## DryBones

> My 504 is great. Currently getting the money together for another Eastman - an 'f' hole model... maybe even a scrolly one!
> 
> I have mates who have pac rim laminate mando's. There is quite honestly no comparison. In physical and acoustic terms an Eastman mando is more closely resembles a Gibson than it does a Rogue or an Ozark.
> 
> Everyone comments on the volume and sustain of my 504 - and on the creamy bass and low-mids.


what strings are you using on that 504? I took off the J74's on my 604 and put on some GHS PF250's but I am still up in the air over them. I am thinking of trying the J73's next. not sure I want to go any lighter on the D and G like the J62's.

----------


## jackofall

I'm using J74s. I'm toying with trying a slightly lighter G and maybe a 12 on the E - Just to see what difference it makes to the overall sound balance.

That's just curiosity really. I'm very happy with what I beat out of the J74s! With FastFret and a rubdown they last reasonably well, even though I play them hard.

----------


## Stephen Perry

Marks on the front usually buff out if they're not too deep. I countersink in the truss rod cover screws. Still a tight fit for a strap. I've put the strap above the first pair of tuners and under the strings before. And around the body under the fingerboard extension. Can soften up/break in the instruments with a vibration system or by squeezing them a bit. Carefully.

----------


## Uncle Choppy

> I've put the strap above the first pair of tuners and under the strings before. #And around the body under the fingerboard extension.


On my 805 I find that the strap doesn't sit very well around the body due to the fingerboard extension which seems to be attatched to the top for more of it's length than other A-styles. This means that the strap sits further toards the bridge than I'd like (does this make sense?).




> Can soften up/break in the instruments with a vibration system or by squeezing them a bit. Carefully..


Mine is a couple of months old and it seems a little bit less harsh than when it was new. It's subtle and seems most obvious when playing loud chop chords - the "bark" is a bit less distorted/metallic sounding and a bit warmer/woodier.

I am however intrigued by the "squeezing them a bit" idea. Could you elaborate at all Steve?

Brendan

----------


## Stephen Perry

Grab around ribs with fingers, palms push top or back in a little a few times, flexing the wood. Work around the instrument, top & back. Don't break it! Opens up the bass and generally smooths things out a bit. Some get a big effect, some don't. I've not broken anything so far. A violin technique. At least that is what I learned it from and for.

----------


## David O'Brien

YIKES the post above is SCARY. . .about the comment about not liking the "logo", do you mean the peghead, because I do think the pegheads are goofy.

----------


## Stephen Perry

Yup. Should be scary. Pretty standard thing to do to violins, at least some makers. Doesn't take much movement to really help an instrument along. Just a little bit of flex. I'm not recommending anyone do this or not do this. Simply a useful and common technique.

----------


## Uncle Choppy

> I'm not recommending anyone do this or not do this. #Simply a useful and common technique.


Thanks for that Steve. It sounds interesting but I don't think I'll be trying it! (Could be a recipe for disaster with a half-wit like me doing the squeezing.)




> ..about the comment about not liking the "logo", do you mean the peghead, because I do think the pegheads are goofy.


I think that a lot of folks on here don't like the Eastman logo. There was a competition to design an alternative a while back (some looked great) but nothing seemed to come of it. Personally, it doesn't upset me enough to resort to electrical tape but I think that Eastman are missing a trick by not having a properly designed, classy logo on there.

However, I dislike the two-pronged peghead on the Eastman A-styles and I'd much prefer see a plain, tapering peghead or a snakehead design. 
I quite like this Eastman asymmetrical peghead: http://www.12fret.com/new/Eastman_MD805_mandolin.jpg but I've never seen this design in the UK.

While I'm at it, I prefer the look of the non-extended fingerboard and nickel (rather than gold) hardware that you get on the 5 series models. 

Perhaps if I'd gone with a 505 I could have used the money I'd saved to pay someone to take a hacksaw to that peghead # 

Brendan

----------


## DryBones

I actually like the shape of the head on the Eastman A's I think it would be fine on an F too... who needs all that scroll work up there anyway

----------


## JEStanek

I'm with Jason. I dig the Monteleone style A peg head and would like one on an F. BTW. What Stephen was describing is part of his Mando Voodoo process he does on instruments and its very good. NFI for me - just satisfied with the results.

I have the JazzMando flatwounds on my 814 and like the tone a playability an awful lot.

Jamie

----------


## Boomerts

Ok guys, I have been sorting through message boards and post trying to make a decision between an Eastman 915 and a Gibson F5G. What do you guys think, I am very very close to buying one of this instrument. Let me know what you think!

Gibson F5G or Eastman 915

Thanks
Tim

----------


## cooper4205

which ever one sounds better. i'd lean towards the gibson, but if the eastman were to sound better why not get it.

----------


## mandobil

Two thoughts on your dilemma. Play them side by side and choose the one that sounds best or consider that the GIbson will most likely retain its value better. If you're serious player, I always have chosen tone and play-ability over maker. Plus I tend not to part with my instruments meaning I add and not subtract.

----------


## Eric F.

> Ok guys, I have been sorting through message boards and post trying to make a decision between an Eastman 915 and a Gibson F5G. What do you guys think, I am very very close to buying one of this instrument. Let me know what you think!
> 
> Gibson F5G or Eastman 915
> 
> Thanks
> Tim


I don't think they are comparable. For one, they are more than $1,000 apart in price. 

For me, it would be a no-brainer if I had the money. But it doesn't matter which one I would choose. You ought to play them each, not make a decision to spend more than 2 grand based on people chatting on a message board.

----------


## peter.coombe

I finally got to play my first Eastman. Dropped into the local music shop last night and they had 3 on the wall. For the price I was impressed. They cream the other Asian makes. Responsive and easy to play, but with a few setup issues and no where near as clean and warm sounding as my mandolins. The F hole A was quite nice, but the oval hole sounded wierd. The top was braced wierdly, which probably explains the wierd sound. I suspect Eastman will put Kentucky and Samick out of business here if they can sort out their supply chain.

Having said that, I am more than just a little bit annoyed at Eastman. *** annoyed in fact. Two years ago I offered to market their cases and mandolins here in Australia, but before committing funds to this endeavour I needed a sample mandolin to check out the quality. Many emails later and over a period of 12 months all they managed to deliver was one case! I liked the case so much I was going to supply all my instruments with an Eastman case. The Eastman guy seemed to be happy with my proposal but I got utterly exasperated with their unreliability. I had a buyer lined up for one of their mandolins and a case, but despite ordering 3 cases and a sample mandolin and sending credit card details what did they send? Bugger all NOTHING! They seem to have decided to totally ignore me and now that they are finally getting their act in order have decided to continue to ignore me again and use another importer. I was prepared to support their product here (repairs, setups etc) and give them feedback and tips from my experience on how they could improve their instruments. Over time I suspect Eastman will come to be the desired entry level mandolin here in Australia and I am going to get stuck with their repair and fixing setup problems because the guy importing them does not know how to set them up properly. That is already starting to happen. Not impressed.

Anyway, there was one consolation. The buyer I had lined up also got fed up waiting for nothing to arrive and bought one of my mandolins. After playing the Eastmans in the shop, he definately made the right decision.

Sorry, end of rant.

----------

TheGrayFox

----------


## Philip Halcomb

> I don't think they are comparable. For one, they are more than $1,000 apart in price.


Eric, I not really sure they are not comparable. I've owned Gibsons before, an F9 and a F5G and I actually sold the F5G pretty quickly because it didn't do much for me. (That's not a Gibson bash because I have played some outstanding F5G's) This particuliar Eastman blows that particuliar F5G away believe it or not. And the sound is not any worse than the F9, maybe different but not any better or worse. It's definitely not the best sounding instrument I own or have owned however it sounds nice. I've been playing it exclusively for the past week however it's probably gonna end up being an instrument I'm not afraid to take anywhere or I'll give it to my son when he gets old enough to play. 

As Peter Coombe said, it surely needed a little setup work. I took the nut slots down quite a bit to make it real easy to play. I adjusted the badly positioned bridge so it's intonated. Scored the finish on the top in the process. One good thing for sound but bad thing for looks is that it appears they use a very soft thin finish that is easy to scratch. Then as someone else recommended I replaced the bridge all together with a radiused saddle bridge from Cumberland Acoustics. I had to remove quite a bit of ebony from the base and saddle to get the action at an acceptable level because of the particuliar graduations of the top. But it's all set now, not a tremendous difference in sound right off the bat but hopefully it will settle in and sound a little better. The only other thing that should be done to it although it's not extremely necessary is that I should reinstall the tailpiece so that it's in alignment with the neck. As with many mass produced archtop instruments the neck and tailpiece are not in good alignment, not terrible either. I agree with Peter on setup though, bad setup is one of my pet peeves, because no matter if it's Washburn or a Gibson it seems I always end up setting it up in the end myself anyway or if I'm feeling lazy drive it down to my friend who deals with these headaches for a living. At least in this case it didn't need to have the fingerboard planed and refretted out of the box like some mandos from one famous *ahem* maker that we all know and love.

Anyhow logos and brand names aside, a famous player once told me that the true aesthetics in an instrument is in it's sound and playability. I've always known this however some makers make such "nice" looking mandolins it's easy to get caught up in the "gear" quest to have some object of pubicly known worth which serves as sort of a status symbol. However I say if the Eastman sounds better than the Gibson then go for it. What good is an immaculate looking expensive mandolin if it sounds like poopy. The best mandolin I've ever owned had a bazillion cosmetic issues with it, but it's sounded and played tremendously. Good luck...

----------


## Eric F.

> a famous player once told me that the true aesthetics in an instrument is in it's sound and playability


Amen to that. 




> However I say if the Eastman sounds better than the Gibson then go for it. What good is an immaculate looking expensive mandolin if it sounds like poopy.


And to that, too!

----------


## Tailspin

I recently bought a Breedlove KF and a eastman 615. Well, all this hype about Eastman, well, they can keep them. Bought them Both within the last year. Everyone talks about the eastman bang for your buck. Well, I know I will get lots of hate comments about this but this is my opinion. I dont see, feel or hear the bang. I have a Korean Martin Mandolin from the 70's that looks, plays, and sounds as good if not better. I will give it a chance and send it in for Mando voodoo but for now, Its not worth the money. Im not saying they are bad, they are just not good. Again, in my opinion. The breedlove totaly kicks. Everything about it is just wonderful. It plays nice, sounds nice and you can see and feel the quality of the workmanship. Eastman on the other hand has a slopy finish especialy around the scroll. Definately not a lot of care going into these things. Maybe on the higher end ones but I dont know. Just telling it as I see it. May not be worth much, I understand. Im not a breedlove spokesperson or anything just a guy with an opinion. Ok, you can hate me now.

----------


## mandroid

Pickin' buddy got a 605 after putting in several years on a Lonestar.
He is still grinning ..

----------


## Philip Halcomb

Hi Tailspin, I don't think anyone can blame you for having your own opinion and sharing your personal experience. I'm not trying to be a spokesperson for Eastman either, I prefer mandolins of higher quality myself. The particuliar one that I have was made in 2006 and has a perfect fit and finish and a better than average tone I would say. Here again it's the particuliar instrument not necessarily the whole line of Eastmans. I think any line of corporate or mass-produced instruments will produce some good ones and some bad ones and everything in between. The only consistently good instruments I have seen come from the smaller builders, because their bottom line is slightly different, it involves their reputation. So I think they take more care in making sure that they produce a consistent tone. Just take that Gilchrist guy for example, at least all the ones I played were exceptional!

----------


## Tailspin

Flip. You make some excelent points here. For anyone out there who has ever given any advise to people looking to buy their first mando, the best advise I keep seeing come up again and again is simply this, ya just gotta playum to know which is the best for ya. I think thats one thing we can all agree on. Unfortunatly we end up buying a lot of stuff before we really learn this lesson.

----------


## DryBones

quick question.... how much difference will I see upgrading my 505 to a 615? Besides the scroll and the better detailing how much difference do you think the sound will have? I know my 604 sound worlds apart from the 505 but I am thinking that's an oval hole vs f hole thing. comments?

----------


## Stephen Perry

F mandolins have a different attack than A mandolins. I wouldn't consider it so much an upgrade as an overgrade!

----------


## Philip Halcomb

Oval holes definitely have a different sound than the F hole mandolins. The significant tonal differences between a A-Style F hole mandolin vs. a F-Style F hole mandolin is really in between most people's ears in my opinion. I've played A-style mandolins that blow away fine F-Style mandolins and vice versa. I'm talking A5 models with the same length neck as on an F5. I think that some A5 models are louder and more powerful sounding than most F5 models. I often wonder if it's because the A models lack the big chunk of wood that's inside the scroll of most traditional F models. I like the F-Style mandolin just because it's probably one of the classiest designs regarding musical instruments that I've ever seen. I hate to sound like a broken record though but when it comes to A5's and F5's you'll have to try them out and see what you like the best. Tone, playability and looks are all subjective. What I think looks, sounds and plays good you might think is ugly, sounds like a matchbox with strings and plays like a beat up old harmony guitar with mile high action.

----------


## mandogirl17

Last February I bought a Morgan Monroe. It was a big improvement from my entry level Kentucky. I loved it until I went and played a comparable Eastman.   I still love my Monroe, but the action on the Eastman was sweet. If you are looking to upgrade, an Eastman may be an economical option.

----------


## Eric F.

> I still love my Monroe, but the action on the Eastman was sweet.


Is there some reason you cannot change the action on the MM?

----------


## Leftyman

Jason
I recently played a 605L against a 615L at a festival.
I found the 605 was louder and had more punch and projection and a better tone.
This makes me agree with Flip that you got to playem before you buyem.

----------


## arbarnhart

I am an outsider looking in, but I own a cheap Pac-Rim that I think a lot of. Just calrifying so this doesn't come off as a rant against imports...

I have only tried a few Eastmans so far and my experience jives with others I have talked to - they are pretty inconsistent. Don't get me wrong - the range in quality seems to be okay to excellent, but it seems like they could raise the bar a bit and not let through so many "just okay" ones. They are doing something different than other importers. They are hand crafting them, not cranking them out in a mostly automated factory. I read posts comparing this situation to MK a couple of years back, but that just doesn't hold water. MK was touted as a factory operation producing better product than most factories. Eastman is a bunch of builders producing instruments; a vastly different approach. But I think they need to look over more shoulders and maybe let a few employees go or move them to other positions. Just my opinion...

----------


## Stephen Perry

And ensure that the same level of setup and playin has occurred. Makes comparisons meaningful. Have to watch that setup. I spent over an hour undoing a shop setup from elsewhere today. New nut, adjust trussrod, change bridge slot depth. Big change in playability, notable tone improvement.

----------


## JEStanek

Don't forget, Eastman is still pretty new to the mandolin market. I got #22 oval hole in 2005. They introduced radiused boards after I got mine. If they survive a few more years and get some more instruments under their belt, *and* implement a quality control unit that learns from it's mistakes they'll make a more consistent product.

Jamie

----------


## Willie Poole

I played 14 of them at a recent festival and wasn`t impressed by any of them...In all fairness none of them were the top of their line...Good craftsmanship on most of them but to me they were just a normal Asian import....SORRY...Maybe some alterations like a different bridge and strings might have helped but these were being displayed by a dealer and should have been set up properly, the fellow in charge is a mandolin player and he don`t even play one...Willie

----------


## roberto

I recieved a brand new Eastman 815 last week. When I took the 815 varnish and started to play, I liked the sound, the tone, the volume, the feeling, and of course, the varnish finish. After a while, I stop playing and told her: "ok, you're not a Loar, but you're good!" and suddenly she told me: "maybe I'm not a Loar, but you're not Bill Monroe, anyway".
So we became best of friens. We're at the same level.
Good enough for me.

----------

rastamypasta

----------


## jackofall

> I played 14 of them at a recent festival and wasn`t impressed by any of them...In all fairness none of them were the top of their line...Good craftsmanship on most of them but to me they were just a normal Asian import....SORRY...Maybe some alterations like a different bridge and strings might have helped but these were being displayed by a dealer and should have been set up properly, the fellow in charge is a mandolin player and he don`t even play one...Willie


That surprises me. To play 14 and not find one that doesn't strike you as anything but "a normal Asian import"? That is staggering.

I accept that an Eastman is not a Loar or a Collings, and that they may not be to everyone's taste. I also accept that there may be significant variation in character and quality within the range... 

But to hear that *none* out of 14 of these handmade mandos (which do not have the plank-thick tops or laminate backs/side or the 3mm toffee-apple lacquer finishes seen on various pac rim imports) seemed like anything but a normal Asian import...? That is astonishing - almost unbelievable.

I have only played 4 Eastmans, one of which I own, but every one of them has sounded closer to the pro instruments than it has to the Ozarks, Rogues, Fenders, Ashburys, Trinity Colleges. These were all shop standard with no upgrades or swap-outs.

----------


## RichM

I'm an Eastman fan, but even I will admit that I've played some good ones and I've played some great ones. That's the nature of handmade instruments-- no two are every exactly the same. I often think that's the source of the gulf of opinion on Eastman that I often see here-- some have played the good ones, and some have played the great ones. I spent a good chunk of time at the Eastman booth at the Delaware Valley Bluegress Festival last weekend. They had 8 or 10 F-style instruments on display. The least impressive was still better than the Kentucky and Morgan Monroe instruments on offer-- but not the kind of thing that would make me take my wallet out. The best, an 815, was spectacular, and came home with me.

----------

Richard58

----------


## Mattg

Amen Roberto, I'm not a Monroe either!  My Eastman is not holding me back by any means.

----------


## big h

has any one heard of gabe wiseman? did'nt he switch from a weber to an eastman? I may be wrong but i thought i heard that some where???

----------


## Philip Halcomb

I don't know Gabe Wiseman, is he kin to the legendary Mac Wiseman?

----------


## mangorockfish

> has any one heard of gabe wiseman? did'nt he switch from a weber to an eastman? I may be wrong but i thought i heard that some where???


I think he is an Eastman endorsor.

----------


## big h

yes he is an eastman endorsor :Smile:

----------


## Mercantiller

Any suggestions regarding handling scratches in the finish of the 515's? THe finish is surprisingly thin. I took my new 515 to a rehearsal last night. Sounded great. I was getting ready to put it back in the case and was removing the temporary pick-up and scratched the surface in doing so. Damn! Gives it character, right? Its not a deep scratch, just behind the bridge and above the bottom f-hole. But.....Damn!

----------


## JTMartin

Ouch!! I feel your pain. You want to keep it looking brand new as long as you can. But it's gonna happen sooner or later. I was the same way when I bought mine but now that it has a few scratches (that can only be seen when tilted in the light) it doesn't bother me at all. Gibson makes a restorative finish cream thats worked on light stuff with my D35 and 515. Unless you're more of a collector  than a player I wouldn't worry about it. By the way I know this is an old thread but Roberto, that was a great post.

----------


## Steve Ostrander

I had an md615 and it was stiff at first, but it opened up after a month or so of playing. I used Mr Perry's technique for squeezing using my fingers. I think that it would be very difficult to break a mando using just my fingers. I would have to really try to break it, and I just don't have that much strength in my fingers. I would never place the mando down and push with my palms, though. I did this on my km855 as well. Not so much on my MT, but then the MT sounds pretty darn good already.

I can't say whether squeezing helped open up my md615 or whether it would have opened up on it's own, but it can't hurt--unless you squeeze too hard...

----------


## Elliot Luber

I'd say you paid about twice the price of that Eastman for your KF, depending on which series 500, 600, 800 or 900. I like the sound of Breedlove's too, but with the extra $600, I bought a used guitar too.  Also, the mandolin from the 70s has had plenty of time to open up, so you're comparing apples to organges.

----------


## Mattg

No hate here. I have a 615 and I feel like I got what I paid for (didn't pay sticker). It's a nice mando but I've played better, include some other Eastmans. There is some sloppyness in the workmanship and such. Not unhappy with it, not terribly thrilled with it. My Kentucky 380s was much more bang for the buck than my Eastman. A third of the price and sounds slightly better. 

Played a used webber the other day and an old montana flatiron. That's where I'm headed next.

----------


## guitharsis

I've owned 3 Eastmans, two 604's and one 804.  They were all nice instruments well worth the price paid for them.  One of the 604's was outstanding.  Should've kept it.  :Smile:

----------


## LKN2MYIS

I'd buy my Eastman blonde 2-pointer again in a minute. 

Plays sweetly, sounds real good, and is a stunner.  Got mine from Steve Perry.

----------


## devildog

I have an Eastman 815 Blonde left hand.  I love it.  The fit and finish is perfect, it sounds great and has great action.  I say this from the perspective of owning a Weber Yellowstone and Absaroka and a Breedlove KF.  The case is great too.  I couldn't be happier.  When you factor in the price, it is a phenomenal instrument.  The Breedlove has a wider neck and much simpler appointments but sounds similar.  The Webers (both radius) have a similar action but are a bit woodier and slightly louder (but this may also be a factor of age).  

Contrary to other posters, I really can't get over the fit and finish.  I give it a slight edge over the other instruments.  Mine is a Spring 08 manufacture.  Maybe they are increasing the build quality over time.

----------


## Chris Willingham

i'm an extremely satisfied eastman owner. Happy Steve Perry customer too. I don't know what he does, but the mandovoodoo makes a difference. I've played bass since I was a kid, switched to mando about a year and a half ago. went through a johnson cheapo, upgraded to a micheal kelly for about two days, decided there should be more sound for the money. played three eastman's at a shop in okc. sold on eastman, but went with gianna's violins due to the mandovoodoo and superior setup. 

A small shop builder who lives nearby played my eastman a few weeks ago. Granted, his mandos sound and play way better, but cost much more. He was very impressed with my 815, especially for the cost. 

I know I'll upgrade someday, but for now the eastman makes me happy and keeps the MAS at bay (kinda).

----------


## jessboo

I just traded away a 515. not that i didn't like it but a friend finaily cut loose with a fiddle that i had been wanting. had the 515 for six months. got it brand new from a friend who goes threw a bunch of mandolins. the only thing bad i can say about it is. I traded a french fiddle for an absaroka the first of sept. and the 515 wouldn't let me play the abs. it was one of the most tempermentle mandolins i've ever owned. take it out side with the change of humidity from in the house and she would throw a fit for about 15 minutes before she would settle down. then she would jut scream! she was a monster of a mandolin. broke in the old fashion way. whipping her like a goverment mule. fit and finish on the 515 was an good as any mandolin made. all and all i would buy another eastman with out thinking twice about it. but for now i'll setal for giving tha abs the attention its been missing.

----------


## Jkf_Alone

I have had a 2004 615 for a few months now. I love it. Playing several new Eastman Mandos, I can see what people are saying about the tone and setup of them. Here's the thing though, I don't like the setup of hardly ANY instrument, unless it happens to be set up similar to what I have been playing. As far as tone goes, if you go to a music store to try out mandolins (and you are actually thinking of buying) spend enough time with an instrument to wake it up before passing on it. The one that sounds best to your ears right now may have just been played for an hour before you walked in the door. Also strings have such a HUGE impact on tone.



I dislike reviews comparing radically different instruments (breedlove and eastman) because if you like a breedlove's tone/feel (i don't care for them myself) you probably won't like an eastman's tone/feel. Eastman mandos have skinny necks and smaller frets, while Breedloves have fat necks with bigger frets. Completely different animals.

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

I have a 915 mandolin and a 615 mandola.  They are excellent mandolins.  I have also played the new bowlbacks and find them quite remarkable.  Eastman instruments are real bang for the buck.

----------

Hobo

----------


## Caleb

Eastman fan here.  I got mine here on the cafe classifieds and am really happy with it.  I only paid $400 (used) for my 505 and feel that I got a great deal.  The finish seems good.  It came to me setup nicely.  I do have a bit of buzz going right now, since I put on some lights and I don't think the 505 likes them very much (but my fingers sure do).  

I think everyone has to be realistic when it comes to these instruments.  They're probably aren't very many of them that sound/play like a vintage Gibson, but they're not claming to be vintage Gibsons; they're simply putting out a good instrument for people who don't want to spend a ton of money on a decent instrument.  Eastman is doing this very well, and I am glad.  If all there were available on the market were Gibsons and the like I'd never have gotten into playing mandolin.  I've got a great job, and make great money, but I'm a family guy raising kids who wants to have a decent instrument to play on.  Eastman makes instruments for guys like me. 

Someday, when priorities are different for me, I'll own a Collings, Gibson, Weber or something along those lines.  But for right now I'm very happy with my Eastman.  It sounds good, plays good and is helping me play music.  

In fairness, I've not played many mandolins.  Probably only a dozen in reality in my two years of mando-dabbling.  The "best" to my ear and hands was an F-style Kentucky, but I didn't want to spend a grand on a mandolin.  Still don't.  The Eastman does what I need it to do.  I highly recommend them to anyone who just want a good instrument.

----------


## gibson mandoman

I have tried a few Eastman mandolins, but did not like any of them.

----------


## CES

Matt,

I think that, while in general Eastman's are well made, excellent values, they're still relatively mass produced Chinese instruments...not that that's necessarily a bad thing (b/c they put out some real gems, as some of the above testimonials declare), but it does lend to more variability than an independent luthier or even a shop that puts out smaller numbers.  I feel similarly about my Kentucky...I've played a few that were pretty darn good, but mine's just OK sound wise and came with some neck issues, so it really dampened my excitement when it first arrived.  If yours hasn't been set up well I'd definitely save up and have that done...if it has, I hope it really opens up for you while you're saving for the next upgrade, or that the upgrade comes quickly!

----------


## bjc

I bought my 515 as an after thought...just in case I was gonna play more BG..I already had a 614...and even though it was the last one left in Steve Perry's shop...it has turn into an angel...it is now THE main acoustic mando for me...I've played the Gibsons and nothing impressed me enough to fork out the cash (Now, I'm a electric guitar player by trade and own 5 gibsons's...I'm loyal)...but for my level of skill and compared to the other price points, I honestly think it's the best for the money...But I'd suggest playing one first or going to Steve's joint...he'll be square with ya...

----------


## Chip Booth

I don't really get it.  I've played quite a few of these, some that friends own and many at festivals.  So far I have played only one, a bottom of the line F hole A model, that was a really good mandolin.  The rest have been just ok, not junk by any means, but just ok.    In general they seem to be a step above most of the Pac Rim brands I have tried out, but I have played a few very nice instruments by other chinese brands as well.

Hopefully all the good Eastmans got snatched up by Cafe members.

Chip

----------


## pager

> Matt,
> 
> I think that, while in general Eastman's are well made, excellent values, they're still relatively mass produced Chinese instruments...


I would not call an output of 600 mandolins a year ... mass produced.  Eastman is a SMALL shop with a small yearly output of around 600 mandolins yearly.  I don't know what your idea of mass produced is, but I don't think 600 a year would qualify.  

I have long been an Eastman advocate on the board.  I play professionally and my instrument of choice is an Eastman 515.  I had a Gibson F that I sold because I felt it did not stand up to the Eastman.  Although I currently also own a Collings F, the Eastman is the one I play on stage most of the time. They simply are fantastic instruments.

----------


## GRW3

While I have visions of I guess what the old folks would call 'Sunday-go-to-meeting' mandolin, I believe my Eastman 515 will be in my use for a long time. I got it set up and fixed to my liking and it just gets better all the time. I discussed my mod process in my Customizing My Mando thread.

One night I was uncharacteristically seated facing a hard (painted concrete block) wall during our weekly jam. I was surprised by how much sound I was making. I've throttled back a little. 

The good news is it really helps me understand what my next mandolin should be. The bad news is that really escalates the price. As far as my Eastman  two point goes, I like it but I'm not as bonded to it as the f. I've got a set of Ted's strings to try on it. Only appropriate as I have it at work to practice his FFcp system during lunch.

----------


## allenhopkins

While there can be general consensus on fit and finish, amount of handwork vs. machine work, and similar variables, tone preference is inherently subjective.  Where threads like this can err, is in expanding an individual preference into a universal evaluation criterion. Some like the Eastman sound, some don't.  I do think we all can agree that Eastman (along with Jade, new The Loars, and the higher end Kentuckys) is among the "class" of the Asian-import instruments.  That Eastman instruments are compared to quality domestic manufactures, attests to that.

I have a general prejudice toward American instruments, especially vintage ones, but I've purchased an Eastman 615 mandola and 805 mandocello.  Quite honestly, I couldn't have approached their quality elsewhere, for several times the price I paid for them.  They're not perfect, but I'm not aware of any instruments that are competitive.

And I surely wouldn't refer to Eastman instruments as "mass produced," since the manufacturer incorporates substantial handwork and traditional luthiers' techniques.  There are plenty of mass produced Asian instruments -- some perfectly acceptable at their price points -- but I wouldn't include Eastmans among them.

----------


## Chris Willingham

Went to a clinic in Dallas last night and I think a fellow board member (and fine picker) summed it up perfectly. I was playing his beautiful Gibson fern and he was playing my 815. He said, "There might be a difference, but it's not several thousand dollars difference!"

----------


## Dragonflyeye

I'm relatively new to playing, but I've had a 615 for a few months now, and I love it.  Workmanship is great (notwithstanding a post-purchase ding or 2), it plays real easy and has quite a bark for an oval hole.  I've read that's due to Eastman's bracing system.  I'm cultivating a slightly woodier, sweeter sound so I've just (5 minutes ago) sent for some Thomastik Infeld Starks (heavy), which should reduce the liveliness a bit, from what others have said on the Cafe.  For the money, I think it's great!

----------


## AndyAPB

I ordered an Eastman 815V in April 2013 and it is now Sept 29 2013, and I am still waiting. The retailer offered to bring one in from another store, which I played this morning.  Man I was disappointed.  As a traditional woodworker with a rack of well-used old hand planes, of both wood (which I made) and Stanley steel, I recognize quality and the marks of a craftsmen.   This instrument told it's story when I held it in my hands.   Although beautiful to the distant eye, it was in pain.  The F holes were ragged and unsymmetrical, and the dull blade used to rush-cut the circles at the ends left the unsightly scars of tear-out.  The finish in the hard-to-reach places, like the bottom end of the fret board, was lumpy and non-existent in spots.  It was difficult to judge the sound as the instrument had not yet opened and  needed a set-up and decent set of strings.   My experience so far, is out of tune with the many good reviews I have read on the 815.  My original 815 request is still on backorder and I will wait and see.    APB

----------


## fishtownmike

I picked up and Eastman and like AndyAPB the first thing I noticed was the rough F holes and finish imperfections. But I kind expected things like that on these Asians instruments. Don't be fooled into thinking your getting an instrument comparable to an upper level quality made instrument because your not. Don't buy that it's the labor cost thats makes American instruments more expensive. These are cheaper because the quality isn't the same as a Collings, Weber, Gibson or whoever your favorite builder is. Simple as that.

----------


## Gplayer

> I ordered an Eastman 815V in April 2013 and it is now Sept 29 2013, and I am still waiting. The retailer offered to bring one in from another store, which I played this morning.  Man I was disappointed.  As a traditional woodworker with a rack of well-used old hand planes, of both wood (which I made) and Stanley steel, I recognize quality and the marks of a craftsmen.   This instrument told it's story when I held it in my hands.   Although beautiful to the distant eye, it was in pain.  The F holes were ragged and unsymmetrical, and the dull blade used to rush-cut the circles at the ends left the unsightly scars of tear-out.  The finish in the hard-to-reach places, like the bottom end of the fret board, was lumpy and non-existent in spots.  It was difficult to judge the sound as the instrument had not yet opened and  needed a set-up and decent set of strings.   My experience so far, is out of tune with the many good reviews I have read on the 815.  My original 815 request is still on backorder and I will wait and see.    APB


I've been waiting since early July for my 815V. I have been concerned that quality might suffer in order to fill back orders. I have conveyed that concern to Eric Fawcett @ Eastman...not that it will make a difference, just to express my concern. I've worked in mfg. for 30+ yrs. I know how the games played. 

I based my decision on getting the Eastman, not just from the good reviews I've read, but from owning an Eastman acoustic guitar for several years. It is an incredible sounding and playing instrument. I enjoy playing it as much as I do my Martins and Santa Cruz guitars. Granted the quality of aesthetics is not on par, but it's a joy to play. I'm hoping the same for the mandolin.
I enjoy playing musical instruments more than looking at them, especially with a magnifying glass. JMO

----------


## roysboy

Likewise- I waited for the back-ordered Eastmans to show up at a few local shops and I'm still waiting ( since last February 2013 ) There are a few higher -priced Eastmans around but as one other Cafe-er has posted ....the nicest ones I've played ( tone-wise ) are the entry level A ( MD 305 ) and the F ( 315 ) ...warm and 'open ' .
In the meantime , as I've indicated in other threads here , I came across and purchased a newer Kentucky Km-150 with , in my opinion ,terrific sound , beautiful fit and finish, exceptional playability and it STAYS IN TUNE ! Maybe I just lucked out ?

----------


## DataNick

> I picked up and Eastman and like AndyAPB the first thing I noticed was the rough F holes and finish imperfections. But I kind expected things like that on these Asians instruments. Don't be fooled into thinking your getting an instrument comparable to an upper level quality made instrument because your not. Don't buy that it's the labor cost thats makes American instruments more expensive. These are cheaper because the quality isn't the same as a Collings, Weber, Gibson or whoever your favorite builder is. Simple as that.


My experience would agree with you...I love my Eastman MD515, but there is a discernible difference in workmanship quality between it and my Ratliff Country Boy F model made by Audey Ratliff in TN.

----------


## shortymack

> I picked up and Eastman and like AndyAPB the first thing I noticed was the rough F holes and finish imperfections. But I kind expected things like that on these Asians instruments. Don't be fooled into thinking your getting an instrument comparable to an upper level quality made instrument because your not. Don't buy that it's the labor cost thats makes American instruments more expensive. These are cheaper because the quality isn't the same as a Collings, Weber, Gibson or whoever your favorite builder is. Simple as that.



I think this statement belongs on a bed, ask a Northfield owner or anyone whos tried one how inferior theirs is. A  production import should not and will not be on par with any domestic small shop offering no matter where it is made IMO.

----------


## DataNick

> I think this statement belongs on a bed, ask a Northfield owner or anyone whos tried one how inferior theirs is. A  production import should not and will not be on par with any domestic small shop offering no matter where it is made IMO.


Good point Vic! That should be taken in consideration...Regarding my observation, when it comes down to it I care more about tone than a little glitch here or there in finish, binding, etc.

And my Eastman MD515 has good BG tone, bark, etc.

----------


## AndyAPB

AndyAPB here -- I am not surprised that others like you are having the same experience as me.   The relationship between quality and volume (numbers produced) at some point becomes inverse and it looks like Eastman is well past that.  Furthermore, if the F-holes which are in plain view are poor quality workmanship, it really gets you thinking about what you cannot see.

----------


## Tezzerh

Can't see any mention of an Eastman 305 here so far. I've had mine nine months now and love it. I know it's hardly top of the range, but to me it's beautiful - not least because it has a matt finish! Of course, MAS is tormentingly at work in my head, and I wonder if upgrading to a more expensive Eastman would make much difference, soundwise and in playability. But I'd hate to have to trade in my 305. Then we're talking about more money - and a wife who doesn't understand why I would want to own TWO mandolins. I'm a keen cyclist as well as a mandolin player (of sorts!), and she can't understand why I have to own three bikes. "You can only ride one of them at a time," she says. They just don't get it, do they? Anyway, I'd have another Eastman tomorrow - and probably will before long.

----------

Tommcgtx

----------


## TheBlindBard

Honestly, after getting my MD305, I really love it. The tone is good (I have a soundcloud link over in the "song and tune projects thread of something I am working on) and it's great having a mandolin that is properly set up. Playing on the 12th fret is a breeze, not mentioning the ones closer to the nut. I strung it with FW74 strings and it really has a nice warm sound, almost like an oval-hole. The bark for chops is nice, to. I like the sound of the chops and chords on it. After reading this thread, I went and felt the mandolin I own, the finish was smoothe, aside from some bumps in places (from me bumping into some things, sadly) and the F-holes felt smooth to me. Then again, I got mine from the mandolin store and those guys know what they're doing over there  :Smile:  so, maybe I got lucky.

----------

cayuga red, 

Tommcgtx

----------


## DataNick

> Can't see any mention of an Eastman 305 here so far. I've had mine nine months now and love it. I know it's hardly top of the range, but to me it's beautiful - not least because it has a matt finish! Of course, MAS is tormentingly at work in my head, and I wonder if upgrading to a more expensive Eastman would make much difference, soundwise and in playability. But I'd hate to have to trade in my 305. Then we're talking about more money - and a wife who doesn't understand why I would want to own TWO mandolins. I'm a keen cyclist as well as a mandolin player (of sorts!), and she can't understand why I have to own three bikes. "You can only ride one of them at a time," she says. They just don't get it, do they? Anyway, I'd have another Eastman tomorrow - and probably will before long.


If you're looking for a diffferent "voicing" in your mandolin, then another Eastman probably won't do it. My experience is that they are "voiced" similarily. Re:MAS, BAS, and your wife, I feel for ya Bro! You're in my prayers...LOL!

----------


## shortymack

Theres always going to be incidents where sub par models will slip through any production shop but Eastman's overwhelmingly receive more good reviews than bad. I know my 315 doesnt have any of the cosmetic blemishes aforementioned and I was very surprised to hear it sounded remarkably competitive to a MF I played a couple months ago albeit the fit and finish wasnt up to the collings level. But hey, like I always say, eyes are deaf and ears are blind.

----------

Caleb, 

DataNick, 

Tommcgtx

----------


## AndyAPB

The consensus seems to be the lesser Eastman models are as good as or better than the 815.  I've  played a number in the 3, 5 and 6 series and given the playability, sound and price it was hard not to buy one or two.  That is Eastman's sweet spot.  The workmanship was also very good for every instrument and certainly better than the 815 I tried.  I would agree that sound and playability are more important than looks alone; however, at some price point, one should be able to expect both.  The mandos I own, have  been setup by a well known luthier and play and sound fine.   Frankly, the more I play other mandos in the $,1600 and under price range, the better I like mine.

----------

cayuga red

----------


## CeeCee_C

I had two Eastmans; a 315 and an 815. The 315  sounds better. I'm keeping it. It needed to be set up to get the best sound and playability, but now it's excellent. For the price, it's nearly miraculous. The 815 is on consignment at my local shop.

----------

Tommcgtx

----------


## DataNick

I just played again an MD315 that a friend has...it has opened up nicely over the last year or so; really nice tone...a good mando at that price point!

----------


## AndyAPB

I gave up on the Eastman mandolin and picked up my North American made Larrivee F-33 today.  When I spoke to the luthier about the set-up, he had no idea that I was originally looking for an Eastman.   He could not say enough good things about my new instrument and in the next breath he said "my friend came over to my home with an Eastman".  "He asked me can you make it sound good".  The luthier replied "yes I can but I would have remove the sound board and re-plane it and remove and redo the finish."       

I am off to play some tunes, which is what it is all about!!!

----------


## AndyAPB

The luthier really did a good job on the set-up.  This Larrivee Mando has great action right up the neck, nice sound and it is well made.  It is fun to play and I am going to enjoy it for a long time.

----------


## JeffD

> in the next breath he said "my friend came over to my home with an Eastman".  "He asked me can you make it sound good".  The luthier replied "yes I can but I would have remove the sound board and re-plane it and remove and redo the finish."       
> !!!


I guess he didn't like Eastmans. Glad you found something you like.

----------


## AndyAPB

Thanks JeffD   Nice staff, which one do you play next?   Not so sure about like or dislike on the Eastman, it was more of -- it is what it is.  If a guy has a $500 or $600 budget, you can't go wrong with an Eastman. If the budget is $2,000+ there are better options.   Next on the list is a nice old Gibson A.   Yours is nice!

----------

Tommcgtx

----------


## Gplayer

> I gave up on the Eastman mandolin and picked up my North American made Larrivee F-33 today.  When I spoke to the luthier about the set-up, he had no idea that I was originally looking for an Eastman.   He could not say enough good things about my new instrument and in the next breath he said "my friend came over to my home with an Eastman".  "He asked me can you make it sound good".  The luthier replied "yes I can but I would have remove the sound board and re-plane it and remove and redo the finish."       
> 
> I am off to play some tunes, which is what it is all about!!!


If this were true of all Eastman Mandolin's it would certainly belie the quality of their violins and guitars. I think there may be just a "bit" of prejudice being shown here. JMO

----------


## AndyAPB

My part of this thread began with a my disappointment over the 815 Eastman Mandolin.  If you look at CeeCee_C above she bought one and has it on consignment.  There are others above as well that are not particularly complementary about this model either. The 815 is not cheap and frankly I expected better.  Some of the contributors above suggested that the North American Mandos are superior.  Their comments and CeeCee_C's definitely caused me to reconsider, for which I thank them, because for $400 more I bought one made here.  Others added the 305 and headboards into the discussion, which spiced it up, and now guitars and violins are added along with the whole Eastman Company  --  I ain't goin there.

----------


## Gplayer

> My part of this thread began with a my disappointment over the 815 Eastman Mandolin.  If you look at CeeCee_C above she bought one and has it on consignment.  There are others above as well that are not particularly complementary about this model either. The 815 is not cheap and frankly I expected better.  Some of the contributors above suggested that the North American Mandos are superior.  Their comments and CeeCee_C's definitely caused me to reconsider, for which I thank them, because for $400 more I bought one made here.  Others added the 305 and headboards into the discussion, which spiced it up, and now guitars and violins are added along with the whole Eastman Company  --  I ain't goin there.


I was more referring to the comment of the "Luthier". Sound and feel of an instrument can have too many variables to be subjective. Build quality, on the other hand, is another matter.

----------


## AndyAPB

Gplayer - good points.   I am amazed at how little things, even as simple as a different pick, can make to the sound.  Add personal taste to your comments and how much cash you have to spend and the variables become even greater.   I think the luthier's point for the mandolin he was looking at was: it is what it is, and is as good as it can be unless you want to take it all a apart and rebuild it from scratch and make it something different.  That does not necessarily mean it sounded badly or played poorly.

----------


## AndyAPB

> I was more referring to the comment of the "Luthier". Sound and feel of an instrument can have too many variables to be subjective. Build quality, on the other hand, is another matter.


GPlayer your words turned out right.   The 'luthier,, who made the comments was in-house where I bought the mandolin and really proved by the initial set-up that he was an amateur.  It was my intention from the outset to take the mandolin to my own luthier and the sale was subject to his approval.    He ended up resting the neck, replacing the nut, changing the strings and adjusting the bridge. Now it not only sounds and looks good, it also plays real nice.  I am very happy with my Larrivee F-33.

----------


## Gplayer

> GPlayer your words turned out right.   The 'luthier,, who made the comments was in-house where I bought the mandolin and really proved by the initial set-up that he was an amateur.  It was my intention from the outset to take the mandolin to my own luthier and the sale was subject to his approval.    He ended up resting the neck, replacing the nut, changing the strings and adjusting the bridge. Now it not only sounds and looks good, it also plays real nice.  I am very happy with my Larrivee F-33.


Glad it turned out well in the end and you got a instrument your satisfied with.

----------


## The dman

My luthier who used to do setups for Jethro Burns back in the day was impressed by the quality of my 605 so that's enough validity for me as to build quality.

----------


## AndyAPB

My luthier does some big name players as well, and he agrees with your luthier. Eastman makes good instruments.  If it plays and sounds the way you want, what more can you ask for!!

----------


## Caleb

The luthier who installed my CA bridge has done work on Willie Nelson's guitars as well as some other celebs and he likes Eastmans. Good enough for me.

----------

Joey Anchors

----------


## Gplayer

Y'all are one up on me. I don't have a luthier, nor even know anyone in my area that works on mandolins.

----------

